# Where is the IR receiver window on the Hopper?



## chriscpmtmp

I can usually see them through the plastic, but don't see this one. My universal remote work when I sand in front of the Hopper, so I know its there. My rack is behind me, so I usually tape on a blaster.


----------



## n0qcu

Its just to the right of the power led.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

Thanks. This was a real bear to get to work. I think the Hopper is more sensitive, so it is overpowered by the blaster or something. I'm set now though.



n0qcu said:


> Its just to the right of the power led.


----------

